
Explorations in Adapting Redux to C# - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/03/13/adapting-redux-c-sharp-xamarin/#.WMabQCffIz8.hackernews
======
ballenf
I would ask whether Facebook's patent rights in Redux would create a problem.
I don't think we know yet exactly what Facebook has patented, but if you're
using Redux patterns without using Redux itself you don't have the benefit of
the Redux patent grant.

Sure would be nice to know what exactly is patented about React/Redux. Have
those patent applications been published yet?

~~~
acemarke
Uh... absolutely _nothing_ about Redux is patented. Dan Abramov wrote Redux
before he joined the React team, and it has _nothing_ to do with Facebook.

You're probably thinking of the React PATENTS file. Facebook wrote an FAQ to
clarify the intent of that file - see
[https://code.facebook.com/pages/850928938376556](https://code.facebook.com/pages/850928938376556)
. I also have links to some other discussions on the topic at
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/pros-cons-discussion.md#reacts-patents-license) .

~~~
ballenf
Yep, I was. My mistake. On the React stuff, yeah that's been debated to a
virtual stalemate. At least until the actual patents are issued. Whatever's in
there is stuff you won't be able to do in software without the license from
Facebook. Even if you're not actually using React. I'm not actually worried
about using React, I'm worried about using the concepts that React teaches in
other contexts. I'm worried that an open source library gets very popular
before we know which pieces are locked down for the next 20 years.

Let's just see what the patents cover.

